

The Father of DNA is Selling his Nobel Prize Because Everyone Thinks He’s Racist - pdabbadabba
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2014/12/01/nows-your-chance-to-buy-james-watsons-nobel-prize-because-racism/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Someone should buy it and give it to the family of Rosalind Franklin.

------
kolev
I've always wondered why stating that blacks are better at certain sports is
not considered racist toward other races?

Anyway, when people and scientists are punished for expressing thoughts just
because some find those offensive (think about Darwin, Freud, and many
others), then we're turning the wheel of history backward. More and more so,
we're living in times when people are becoming afraid to freely share their
opinions - motivated or not, scientific or not. The only true way to prove
somebody wrong is use science and not twist their arms (or tongues).

